# [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?



## hirschi-94 (8. Juli 2011)

*[Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:

Verpackung / Lieferumfang
Technische Daten / Features
Erscheinungsbild
Innenaufbau
Einbau der Hardware
Messungen
Interne Wasserkühlung
Fazit
*
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*

Auf der Verpackung sind alle relevanten Details aufgedruckt, die das Gehäuse sehr interessant wirken lässt. Natürlich ist der Karton selber sehr stabil, auch das Gehäuse wurde innen zusätzlich mit Styropor gesichert, damit man Schäden beim Transport ausschließen kann.

Zum Lieferumfang gehören: Eine 5,25" to 3,5" Blende, ein großer Satz schrauben inklusive Imbus, 2 große Kabelbinder, eine Anleitung und als Highlight eine Lüftersteuerrung, mit der man drei Lüfter ansprechen kann. 
Im Großen und Ganzen ist alles Wichtige dabei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten / Features*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An den technischen Daten kann man erkennen, dass das Gehäuse nicht leicht, aber für ein Stahl Gehäuse auch nicht schwer ist. Für CPU Kühler, besonders für die so genannten Tower Kühler ist mit 19cm viel Platz in begriffen. 
Was besonders heraus sticht, ist der Platz für Grafikkarten. Hier ist Platz für Grafikkarten mit bis zu 47cm Länge. Das geht allerdings nur, wenn man den oberen Festplattenschacht entfernt. Ansonsten ist Platz für Grafikkarten mit einer Länge bis zu 28cm, was für fast jede High End Karte reicht.
Was auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, sind die drei bereits vormontierten Lüfter, die runter geregelt sehr leise ist. Bei voller Drehzahl(1000 U/min) sind sie nicht mehr leise, wobei das kein Lüfter bei dieser Drehzahl ist. 
Nicht zu vergessen ist vor allem der externe USB 3.0 Anschluss, der neben 2 normalen USB Anschlüssen und dem Power sowie Reset Knopf sitzt. 
*Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem ersten Blick sieht das Gehäuse wirklich sehr gut aus, die Verarbeitung stimmt und die Materialien sehen sehr hochwertig aus. Bei genauerem Hinsehen kann man feststellen, dass die Front, die auf den Bildern aussieht wie Aluminium, aus Plastik gefertigt wurde. Das ist aber nicht negativ aufzufassen, denn die "Täuschung" ist gut gelungen. Dazu sollte man auch beachten, dass man eine Alu Front in dieser Preisklasse nicht erwarten sollte. Der Deckel, der ebenfalls aus Plastik besteht, besitzt zudem noch ein sehr großes Lüftergitter, genau wie die Front. Dahinter befindet sich jeweils ein Lüfter von Fractal Design. Zwischen dem Deckel und dem Gitter befindet sich ein Staubfilter aus einer Art Schaumstoff. Leider stinkt diese Art Schaumstoff extrem nach Weichmacher, sodass das Zimmer binnen Minuten auch danach stinkt. Hier sollte Fractal Design unbedingt nachbessern. Am Gehäuseboden befindet sich ebenfalls ein Staubfilter, der den Staub auffängt, wenn man das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten Montiert. Oder wenn man einen zusätzlichen Lüfter  einsetzt, der sich ebenfalls am Boden befestigen lässt. Die Lackierung und die Verarbeitungsqualität ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut. 
*Innenaufbau*

Im Innenraum findet man sofort die Fractal Design typischen weißen Designmerkmale. Das fängt bei den Lüftern an, geht über Abdeckungen der Slot Blenden bis hin zu den weißen Festplattenschienen.
Ihr wundert euch bestimmt über den vertikal angebrachten Slot. Dieser ist speziell für die Lüftersteuerrung gemacht, damit die anderen Slots nicht blockiert werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Des Weiteren wird auch bei diesem Gehäuse nicht auf ein CPU Tray verzichtet. Damit kann man beispielsweise leicht einen CPU Kühler wechseln, ohne das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen. Dazu aber später mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kann man das Tray für die CPU sehr gut sehen. Ein Tray für die CPU ist ein Feature, das erlaubt den Kühler zu wechseln ohne das Mainboard auszubauen. Das gilt natürlich nur für Kühler, die mit einer Backplate verschraubt werden. Leider ist der Ausschnitt für mein Board nicht optimal, wobei man sagen muss, dass das Gehäuse nicht für ein mATX Board ausgelegt ist. Von daher ist das kein Problem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der nächste Punkt sind die Einbauschächte für Festplatten. Standardmäßig sind diese nach vorne gerichtet, was den Vorteil hat dass sich die HDDs leicht auswechseln lassen. Aber gleichzeitig ist diese Position nicht so günstig für den Airflow, da genau davor ein Lüfter der Gehäusefront sitzt. Natürlich hat sich Fractal Design Gedanken darum gemacht. Auf Wunsch lässt sich der obere Kasten drehen, sodass er in Richtung des Airflows sitzt. Er kann aber auch ganz weggelassen werde, um sehr lange Grafikkarten einbauen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Zur Befestigung der Festplatten dient eine Einschubschiene, die mit der einer Festplatte verschraubt wird. Um Vibrationen zu vermeiden wird zwischen den Schrauben und der Schiene ein Gummipuffer eingesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Anschließend wird die Festplatte in den Schacht geschoben und an der Seite verschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auch Netzteile werden zusätzlich entkoppelt, hier ist ein Gummiring vorhanden, der zwischen Gehäuse und Netzteil liegt. Damit sich im Netzteil weniger Staub ansammelt, gibt es dazu auch noch einen Staubfilter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Einbau der Hardware*

Der Einbau der Hardware gestaltete sich wirklich sehr einfach, da man sehr viel Platz zum "Basteln" hat. Das Ergebnis sieht auch sehr gut aus. Es gibt kaum Kabelsalat, zumindest nicht im Blickbereich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hinter dem Mainboardtray lassen sich die Kabel, die man nicht benötigt sehr gut verstauen. Für das Kabelmanagement ist zwischen Mainboardtray und Gehäusewand rund 1cm Platzt - völlig ausreichend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kabel vom Netzteilstrang lassen sich direkt auf einfachstem Wege durch die Öffnung im Motherboard Tray durchführen. Die Gummi Laschen könnten aber ein wenig stabiler sein, da sie bei einer hohen Beanspruchung leicht abrutschen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Airflow gestaltet sich mit Standard Lüftern wie folgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser wäre mit zusätzlichen Lüftern noch ausbaufähig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Messungen*

Testsystem: 

Intel Core Duo E6300 @stock @Coolermaster Hyper TX3
HD 5450 - passiv @stock
Biostar G31 Mainboard
Samsung HDD 3,5"
Als Vergleich zum Testen habe ich mir das InWin Buc ausgesucht, da es ein Konkurrent des Arc Midi mit ähnlichem Lüfterdesign ist. Zuerst habe ich jeweils beide Gehäuse mit den Serien Lüftern verglichen. Die Serienlüfter habe ich jeweils auf 1000U/min geregelt. Der Lüfter des CPU Kühlers wurde ebenfalls auf 1000U/min runtergeregelt. 
Für den zweiten Test ("silent-Test") habe ich jeweils nur einen Scythe Slipstream @800U/min in das Heck verbaut alle anderen Lüfter würden abgestellt, bis auf den CPU Lüfter, der weiterhin mit 1000U/min dreht. 

Bei beiden Tests wurden jeweils drei Durchläufe gemacht, und anschließend habe ich den Mittelwert der einzelnen Temperaturen gebildet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht kann sich das Fractal Design fast immer durchsetzten, das liegt vor allem am sehr "luftigen" Design. Verbessern könnte man die Luftzirkulation durch dünnere Staubfilter, denn die bremsen stark und erzeugen zusätzlich Geräusche, die etwas stören.

Nun möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch gerne auf die Serienlüfter eingehen, die häufig in Kritik gekommen sind. Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen, es rattert oder schleift auch nichts. 
Man sollte die Lüfter aber unbedingt runterregeln, da das Geräuschniveau doch recht hoch ist bei Lüftern, die über 900 U/min drehen. Ich als absoluter Silent Fanatiker würde diese Lüfter auf jeden Fall weiter verwenden. 
*Interne Wasserkühlung*

Im folgenden habe ich das Gehäuse auf die Tauglichkeit einer internen Wasserkühlung getestet. Laut Hersteller wird ein Radiator mit einer Größe von 2x120 oder 2x140mm unterstützt. Doch ich wollte es mir ein wenig schwieriger machen und habe ausprobiert, ob auch ein 360er Radiator im Gehäuse platz hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wollte ich ihn ursprünglich montieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch leider musste ich ihn ein wenig schief montieren, damit er nicht an den Kühler stößt. Bei den Dual Radiatoren ist das alles kein Problem, da diese im vorderen Bereich des Gehäuse Deckels verbaut werden, somit gibt es hier gar keine Möglichkeit an Kühler oder ähnlichen Dingen anzustoßen.

Für die Pumpe habe ich neben dem Netzteil ein schönes Plätzchen gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt möchte ich nochmal zeigen, wie es mit einem 240er Radi aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, ist jetzt auf jeden Fall genug Platz für höhere Kühler.
*Fazit*

Das Arc Midi ist meiner Meinung nach ein Gehäuse, das für den gebotenen Preis sehr viel bietet. Es kann mit einer gut ausgearbeiteten Kühlung, Kabelmanagement und natürlich der Qualität deutlich punkten. 

Für das Arc Midi sprechen auf jeden Fall die guten Kühleigenschaften, die vor allem durch die hochwertigen serienmäßigen Lüfter erreicht wird. Die Lüftersteuerrung hilft hierbei, den Geräuschlevel sehr niedrig zu halten. Besonders ist mir der sehr strapazierfähige Lack aufgefallen, der auch beim Festziehen von Schrauben locker standhält. Auch das Kabelmanagement ist auf dem Niveau des Corsair Obsidian. Was jedoch wichtig wäre ist eine Verlängerung für die CPU Stromversorgung, die wird nämlich bei vielen Netzteilen zu kurz sein. Weiterhin ist mir die sehr gute Festplattenentkopplung aufgefallen, die wirklich nur noch geringfügig Vibrationen an das Case weiter gibt. Gut gefällt mir auch die Unterstützung für Wasserkühlungssysteme. 

Weniger hingegen gefällt mir die geringe Anzahl von 5,25" Schächten, die für den so manchen User sehr knapp bemessen sein könnte. Der größte Kritikpunkt ist das extrem stinkende Material, das als Staubschutz dient.
Hier sollte Fractaldesign unbedingt nacharbeiten. Was noch gut wäre, ist eine schrauben lose Montage der Laufwerke. Andererseits sollte man den günstigen Preis im Hintergrund behalten, von daher ist das in Ordnung.

Auf einen Blick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlussendlich ist zu sagen, dass sich das Gehäuse für jedermann eignet, der auf eine gute und leise Kühlung Wert legt und dabei nicht auf ein Kabelmanagement verzichten möchte, aber dennoch kein extrem teures Gehäuse kaufen möchte.
Den Preisleistungsaward hat sich das Gehäuse verdient. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Preisvergleich

_Danksagungen:

Ich danke Fractal Design, die mir freundlicherweise ein Test Sample zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Des Weiteren danke ich dem User "Re4dt" für die tollen Logos._


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

So der Test ist online - viel Spaß! ​


----------



## Tolive (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Eine sehr schöne Review. Nur die Vor- und Nachteile im Fazit würde ich etwas ansprechender als Stichpunkte schreiben.

  Aber ansonsten


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Schade das die Front aus Plastik ist. Ich mag sloche Schummelei nicht.
Allerdings muss ich dir wiedersprechen in der selben Preisklasse liegt das Lian-Li PC-A05NA, das aus Aluminium ist.
Ansontsten alles sehr gut geschrieben.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Schönes Review und gutes Case. 

Ich war auch schon kurz davor das Case zu kaufen, aber die Plasikfront geht bei mir gar nicht. Ich bin Alufetischist. 
Ausserdem sieht es mir dann doch ein bischen zu staubempfindlich aus.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



Tolive schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Review. Nur die Vor- und Nachteile im Fazit würde ich etwas ansprechender als Stichpunkte schreiben.
> 
> Aber ansonsten



Danke dir! Werde ich nachholen. 



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Schade das die Front aus Plastik ist. Ich mag sloche Schummelei nicht.
> Allerdings muss ich dir wiedersprechen in der selben Preisklasse liegt das Lian-Li PC-A05NA, das aus Aluminium ist.
> Ansontsten alles sehr gut geschrieben.



Ich war anfangs auch etwas skeptisch, die Täuschung ist aber echt gut gelungen. - Klar Geschmackssache 
Ja das Lian Li ist sicher ein leichtes schlichtes Case, bietet aber einen weniger guten Airflow und ein gutes Kabelmanagement ist wohl auch schwieriger.

Auch dir danke ich 



Rolk schrieb:


> Schönes Review und gutes Case.
> 
> Ich war auch schon kurz davor das Case zu kaufen, aber die Plasikfront geht bei mir gar nicht. Ich bin Alufetischist.
> Ausserdem sieht es mir dann doch ein bischen zu staubempfindlich aus.


 
Was meinst du mit Staubempfindlich? Ich habe bisher kein Case gehabt, wo sich kein Staub gesammelt hat. 

Danke dir!


----------



## Checkjack (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Ich habe das Gehäuse seit Freitag in Gebrauch und bin soweit ansich zufrieden. 
Kleinigkeiten stören aber dennoch, denn die Bohrungen sind nicht immer ganz sauber (speziell bei den Mainboardabstandshaltern) und auch die verwendeten Montageschrauben hätten benutzerfreundlicher sein können, in ihrer Funktion waren sie jedoch unproblematisch.
Gedanken machen mache ich mir noch über den Luftfilter im Deckel. Mir kommen wirklich Zweifel, ob der die Luft der beiden Be Quiet durchlässt, oder ob es sich da staut. 
Ich bin schon versucht, da zwei kreisrunde Löcher auszuschneiden, da die Lüfter eh rausblasend montiert sind.
Ach und der dritte Lüfterslot im Deckel erscheint mir wenig sinnvoll, denn der sitzt genau über dem optischen Laufwerk und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies besonders nutzbringend ist. Lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren.
Dem Gehäuse fehlen solche Dinge wie Hot Swap / Hd Docking oder mehrere Laufwerkschächte. 
Aber da ich dafür keine Verwendung habe, hab ich hier für 75 Euro gute Hardware mit hoher Kühlleistung, guten Kabelmanagement (nur mein 24pol Atx Kabel ist etwas widerspenstig ) und cleaner Optik bekommen.
Würde Fractal Design, basierend auf diesem Konzept, ein Oberklassegehäuse der 150 Euro + Klasse bauen, dann würde ich sofort zugreifen.


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Netter test und interessantes Gehäuse wobei ich mittlerweile von der internen Installation von Radis weg bin. Entweder saugt man wärmere Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radi oder pustet warme Luft ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Resax (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

wie tief kann denn der radiator sein?


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



Checkjack schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gehäuse seit Freitag in Gebrauch und bin soweit ansich zufrieden.
> Kleinigkeiten stören aber dennoch, denn die Bohrungen sind nicht immer ganz sauber (speziell bei den Mainboardabstandshaltern) und auch die verwendeten Montageschrauben hätten benutzerfreundlicher sein können, in ihrer Funktion waren sie jedoch unproblematisch.
> Gedanken machen mache ich mir noch über den Luftfilter im Deckel. Mir kommen wirklich Zweifel, ob der die Luft der beiden Be Quiet durchlässt, oder ob es sich da staut.
> Ich bin schon versucht, da zwei kreisrunde Löcher auszuschneiden, da die Lüfter eh rausblasend montiert sind.
> ...


 
Mit den Bohrungen im Mainboardtray hatte ich keine Probleme. Verstehe nicht was du mit Monatageschrauben meinst. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass sie relativ fest verschraubt sind. 
Ja du hast recht, der Staubfilter ist nicht sehr luftdurchlässig. Ja der dritte Lüfter macht nur Sinn, wenn man den ersten 5,25" Schacht nicht verwendet. 
Naja solche Geschichten wie Hot Swap etc. gehen mir wenig ab. Ein Bsp. beim Obsidian 700D gibt es so etwas auch nicht, nur beim 800D ist es serie. 



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Netter test und interessantes Gehäuse wobei ich mittlerweile von der internen Installation von Radis weg bin. Entweder saugt man wärmere Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radi oder pustet warme Luft ins Gehäuse.


 
Danke dir! Ist natürlich Geschmackssache mit den Radis 



Resax schrieb:


> wie tief kann denn der radiator sein?



Der 360er sollte wirklich nur ein Slim Radi sein, unter Umständen kann er auch dicker sein, kommt halt auf die Höhe des Kühlers und des Rams an.

Wenn du einen 280er oder 240er verwendest ist es völlig egal wie dick der ist, du könntest sogar noch extra dicke Industrielüfter drauf packen


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Ich denke, wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe bekommt man auch einen 420er Slim rein, oder? Das wäre dann eins der wenigen Gehäuse wo das ohne massive Modifikationen geht und keinen 400 € kostet.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Nein ein 420er geht nicht rein der Grund ist folgender: 

Die 5,25" Schächte sind für die meisten 420er Radis zu schmal. Ein Airplex Revolution würde mit biegen und quetschen gerade noch passen. (war beim 700D so, hier wird es nicht anders sein.)
Man müsste aber die Schienen weg dremeln, auf denen die Laufwerke dann liegen. Also diese Führungsschienen.


----------



## Resax (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

aber es wäre möglich einen 420 reinzubauen, wenn man die 5,25" Schächte rausnehmen würde ?
und wäre es dann möglich einen nonslim 420 reinzu bringen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Ja ein 420er ohne 5,25" Schächte und als Slim passt, wenn man von einem 420er von MC ausgeht.


----------



## Resax (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

und nicht slim passt nicht?


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Kommt wie gesagt auf die höhe des Kühlers oder des Rams an.


----------



## Henninges (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Der 360er sollte wirklich nur ein Slim Radi sein, unter Umständen kann er auch dicker sein, kommt halt auf die Höhe des Kühlers und des Rams an.



radiator und lüfter beanspruchen bei mir eine gesamthöhe von 75mm...würde es trotzdem passen ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Ich kann es dir leider nicht genau sagen, aber wenn du den CPU Wasserkühler mit kurzen Schrauben befestigst und evtl. auf kurze Federn setzt, dann müsste es gehen. 
Versichern kann ich es dir aber nicht.


----------



## Henninges (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

zur not würden 12mm lüfter die situation ein wenig entschärfen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Auf jeden Fall. Wenn alles gleich passen würde, wäre es ja langweilig


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Sehr schöner Bericht 
Das mit der Alufront ist mir leider auch erst nach dem Kauf aufgefallen.
Sehr schade. Ist für mich aber eigentlich nicht weiter tragisch, die positiven Punkte überwiegen vollkommen.
Außerdem hat es die perfekten Maße für meinen neuen Mod. (Siehe Sig)
Durch den sehr flachen ebenen Deckel kann man so dies und das drauf montieren


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Juli 2011)

Schöner Bericht


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht
> Das mit der Alufront ist mir leider auch erst im nach dem Kauf aufgefallen.
> Sehr schade. Ist für mich aber eigentlich nicht weiter tragisch, die positiven Punkte überwiegen vollkommen.
> Außerdem hat es die perfekten Maße für meinen neuen Mod. (Siehe Sig)
> Durch den sehr flachen ebenen Deckel kann man so dies und das drauf montieren


 
Mir ist es beim Auspacken aufgefallen  

Aber an sich ein Top Case. 

Ja ich muss mal wieder in dein TB schauen. 



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht


 
Danke dir


----------



## Dragon70 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Schönes Review, aber das Case finde ich rein Optisch nicht so ansprechend.



MFG Dragon


----------



## Henninges (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

moin zusammen, hier mal eine kleine "top" impression, wie es mit einem "dicken" 360er radiator im deckel bei euch aussehen könnte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



Dragon70 schrieb:


> Schönes Review, aber das Case finde ich rein Optisch nicht so ansprechend.
> 
> MFG Dragon


 
Danke dir! Naja ist Geschmackssache 



Henninges schrieb:


> moin zusammen, hier mal eine kleine "top" impression, wie es mit einem "dicken" 360er radiator im deckel bei euch aussehen könnte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir fürs Bild, ist ja wirklich sehr schief. Aber du hast Glück beim Heatkiller sind die Schrauben mit den Federn nicht so lang, wie mit dem Kühler, den ich hergenommen habe.


----------



## Henninges (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

jo, das passt ganz gut...nur eben kein optisches laufwerk mehr...der externe brenner hängt aber schon am rechner... (:


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Das Hauptaugenmerk wurde leider auf die Anzahl der HDD Schächte gelegt. Ein Manko für manche.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Richtig gutes Review, schön zu lesen


----------



## meratheus (28. Juli 2011)

Also entweder habe ich das Montagsmodel erhalten, oder mein Qualitätsanspruch ist zu hoch.

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist schlecht. Die HDD Einschübe sind aus billigsten Blech gefertigt und teilweise sogar wellig. Und diese Blechkrueppel im 3.5" Tray tragen nicht gerade zur Entkopplung bei. Einige Gewindebohrungen sind so schlecht gefertigt, dass einige Rendelschrauben schon nach dem ersten Ausschrauben Beschädigungen am Aussengewinde aufweisten.
Die Filtermatten in Front und Top lassen schlecht Luft durch und die Demontage des Frontpanels ist eher ein Krampf. Das Filterelement in Top habe ich sofort entfernt.

Da ist die Verarbeitungsqualitaet von meinem Antec 300, was vor dem Asgard die Hardware in sich trug auffallend höher.

Meine persönliche Bewertung:

Befriedigend!!!


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Hallo,

also in einigen Punkten kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Zur Entkopplung, der HDDs - perfekt ist sie nicht, aber angemessen. 
Dein Problem mit den Gewindebohrungen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei den Schrauben muss ich dir Recht geben, wobei hier meinst du wahrscheinlich eher die Thumbscrews. 

Das mit den Filtermatten hatte ich erwähnt. Was es für ein Problem mit dem Frontpanel gibt - kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## oeschele (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Sehr gutes Review, finde ich auch 

Gibt es bei den Festplattenschlitten auch eine Möglichkeit 2,5" SSD zu befestigen oder braucht man da einen extra Rahmen für? 

Es wäre toll, wenn noch jemand folgendes ausmessen könnte:
Im Deckel Breite x Länge (von hinten bis zu dem 5,25" Schacht...(323mm x 142mm bräuchte ich für den Magicool 280er Radiator
In der Front Höhe x Breite, da wo der obere Festplattenkäfig wäre (würde ich für einen 140er Radiator (183mm x 142mm) abmontieren. 

Danke schön 

MfG


----------



## meratheus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was es für ein Problem mit dem Frontpanel gibt - kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


 

Das kann ich dir gerne erklären. Um den Frontfilter regelmäßig reinigen zu können, ist das Entfernen des Frontpanels notwendig.


*1. Schwachpunkt* Um an die 6 runden Plasteverriegelungen zu gelangen die das Frontpanel am Metalgehäuse halten, müssen beide Seitenwände geöffnet werden (bei Antec reicht die linke Seitenwand)
*2. Nerviges Haltesystem* Auf Grund der 6 runden Plasteverriegelungen ist es eine erschwerende Procedure bis das Frontpanel entfernet ist.
*3. technisch unausgereift* Diese 6 runden Plasteverriegelungen werden mit der Zeit abnutzen, was später dazuführen wird, daß das Frontpanel nicht mehr richtig am Metalgehäuse anliegt. Es entstehen unschöne Spaltmaße bis hin zum Klappern des Frontpanels. Selbes Befestigungs-/Verriegelungssystem wird bei A-Case Gehäusen verwendet, zumindest bei dem Windtunel, den ich vor einigen Jahren eine Zeit lang verwendete. Und das begünstigt das Material Kunststoff zusätzlich.
*4. keine Filterentnahme möglich* Wie schon am dick Geschriebenen zu erkennen läßt sich der Filter nicht vom Frontpanel entfernen. Es ist nur durch größeren Aufwand möglich was aber in dieser Bauweise nicht im Sinne des Manufactors liegt. Und zum Filter reinigen finde ich es hilfreich, daß Filterelement entnehmen zu können.



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Dein Review will ich auf keinen Fall in irgend einer Frage in Zweifel stellen. So ein Review ist eine Menge Arbeit. Jeder hat unterschiedliche Ansichten und Erwartungen und meine Absicht war es, aus meinen Gesichtspunkt die negativen Punkte aufzuführen.

Vielleicht habe ich wirklich ein Montagsmodel, allein mit der Begründung, daß bei meinem Asgard der Abstand zw. Mainboardtray und der Außenwand knapp 2cm beträgt. Das ist wiederum ein positiver Punkt 

MfG Meratheus


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



oeschele schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Review, finde ich auch
> 
> Gibt es bei den Festplattenschlitten auch eine Möglichkeit 2,5" SSD zu befestigen oder braucht man da einen extra Rahmen für?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, 

für einen SSD bräuchtest du einen extra Rahmen. Einen 280er Radi bringst du auf alle Fälle in das Case, messen kann ich aber leider nicht, da ich das Case nicht mehr hier habe. 



meratheus schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir gerne erklären. Um den Frontfilter regelmäßig reinigen zu können, ist das Entfernen des Frontpanels notwendig.
> 
> 
> *1. Schwachpunkt* Um an die 6 runden Plasteverriegelungen zu gelangen die das Frontpanel am Metalgehäuse halten, müssen beide Seitenwände geöffnet werden (bei Antec reicht die linke Seitenwand)
> ...


 

Zum Frontpanel...also ich konnte die Front ganz leicht abziehen ohne dass Seitenwände demontiert werden müssen. 
Dass sie sich abnutzen mit der Zeit kann sein, habe ich schon öfters erlebt, bei diversen anderen Gehäusen. 

Ja ich würde es auch für sinnvoll empfinden, wenn sich die Filter entfernen lassen würden - den Punkt werde ich noch einfügen (Danke für die Anmerkung!)


Ich habe nichts gegen deinen Post, bzw. gegen deine Feststellungen, das macht das Ganze nämlich sehr interessant.


----------



## meratheus (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Bei mir sitzt das Frontpanel so fest, daß beim Versuch des Abziehens nicht alle Plasteverriegelungen öffnen 
Naja, halb so wild. Lange verweilt meine Hardware eh nicht darin, bin schon an der nächsten Objektplanung.

Dein Review ist toll geworden  und unter Pro kannst du ja noch die Netzteil-Enkopplung aufführen 


MfG Meratheus


----------



## L-man (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

fallen beide Laufwerksschächte weg wenn ein slim 360er radi mit normalen Lüftern genutzt wird (ca. 5,5cm dich zusammen?)


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



meratheus schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt das Frontpanel so fest, daß beim Versuch des Abziehens nicht alle Plasteverriegelungen öffnen
> Naja, halb so wild. Lange verweilt meine Hardware eh nicht darin, bin schon an der nächsten Objektplanung.
> 
> Dein Review ist toll geworden  und unter Pro kannst du ja noch die Netzteil-Enkopplung aufführen
> ...


 
Danke, werde ich machen  



L-man schrieb:


> fallen beide Laufwerksschächte weg wenn ein slim 360er radi mit normalen Lüftern genutzt wird (ca. 5,5cm dich zusammen?)


 
Ja, die fallen fast komplett weg. Du könntest aber eine Lüftersteuerrung noch reinbauen, wie eine Scythe Kaze Master, die ist ja nicht so tief.


----------



## L-man (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

schade damit fällt das Gehäuse aus, gafällt mir wirklich gut aber ich brauche beide laufwerksschächte (AGB und DVD Laufwerk)


----------



## bibo842 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Bei Deinem Review sind auf den Airflow-Bildern zwei kleine Fehler, wenn ich das richtig sehe (rote Pfeile = Luftströme der vorhandenen Lüfter): Auf  dem 1. Bild dürfte der rote Pfeil unten rechts (also Front-Lüfter unten)  gar nicht da sein (weil ja kein 4. Lüfter an der Stelle installiert);  und auf dem 2. Bild müsste demnach genau derselbe Pfeil GRÜN sein, weil  es ja um Verbesserungsoptionen geht.

Obwohl meine neuen PC-Komponenten noch nicht eingetroffen sind, inspiziere ich das Gehäuse gerade akribisch und überlege, ob ich meine Festplatten (SSD und 3,5"-SATA) im oberen oder unteren Schacht einbauen soll. Falls unten, müsste ich ja den Front-Lüfter nach unten setzen. Meine Frage dazu: WIE sinnvoll ist es dann, an der oberen Position dennoch einen Lüfter zu haben (vorausgesetzt, der Festplattenschacht wird entfernt)? Was würde ich damit erreichen? 2-3 Grad weniger GraKa-Temperatur? Wahrscheinlich übertrieben, oder?...


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Danke dir, die Fehler wurden ausgebessert. 

Ein zweiter Lüfter in der Front würde geringfügig die Temperaturen verbessern, vor allem auch die des Chipsatzes. 

Grundsätzlich gilt aber, Festplatten müssen nicht aktiv gekühlt werden.


----------



## bibo842 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt aber, Festplatten müssen nicht aktiv gekühlt werden.


 Hm, hab ich bisher aber immer gemacht. Außerdem ist in meinem derzeitigen System dieser Lüfter der einzige in der Gehäuse-Front und soll ja auch auch insgesamt für einen durchgehenden Luftstrom sorgen.
Wenn ich den Luftstrom (niedrigste Einstellung) weglassen würde, würden die Platten sicher schon IDLE über 40° heiß werden (ok, das ist zwar kein kritischer Bereich, aber mit um die 30° fühle ich mich irgendwie wohler). Und was, wenn die zwischendurch mal richtig arbeiten müssen? Wenn's dann an die 50° geht, finde ich das nicht mehr lustig. 

Ich glaube, ich probiere es erstmal mit den vorhandenen 3 Lüftern (Front-Lüfter vor den Platten) und beobachte das System mal im Betrieb. Mit einem weiteren Lüfter an der oberen Position werde ich dann später mal Testläufe starten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Ja probiere es mal aus, und berichte uns. 

Ich hatte die Platte unten ohne Lüfter verbaut, und war trotzdem recht kühl.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Sehr schönes Review 

Würde denn eine Corsair H100 mit 4 Lüftern im Push/Pull-Modus ohne Bastel- und Sägearbeiten reinpassen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Danke dir!

Das würde problemlos funktionieren!


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Aber der Platzbedarf (Höhe) wäre ja immerhin mindestens 2x25mm (Lüfter) + 1x27mm (H100), also 7,7cm. Bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse (Midgard) würden da sogar einige Zentimeter fehlen, die Konstruktion würde mit den RAM-Halterungen des Boards kollidieren. Oder ist das Gehäuse breit genug, um die H100 soweit nach "vorne" zu setzen, dass das passen würde?

Danke schonmal


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Ja ich weiß was du meinst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild kannst du erkennen, dass die Bohrungen für den Dual Radiator nach vorn versetzt sind. Probleme kann es eigentlich nur geben, wenn man sehr hohen Ram verwendet.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Verdammt.  Genau sowas suche ich, aber mit Seitenfenster und RAM habe ich die RipjawsX 

Aber danke für die Info und das Bild


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Die RipjawsX sollten eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Kritisch wird es mit Corsair Dominators. (Ich garantiere allerdings nichts.)

Ach es braucht doch kein Mensch so ein Prolo Seitenfenster  

Kein Ding


----------



## CupcakeFactory (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

Edit:Ich merke gerade: Nekro! *sorry*


Wie würde es denn mit einem Slim 360er im Deckel + die dünnen Slipstream oder die schmalen Yate Loon aussehen?

Im Heck dürfteja ein 120er passen sowie vorne eventuell noch ein 120er wenn man den oberen Käfig rausnimmt oder?


----------



## Contor (22. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi - auch Wakü-tauglich?*

hi,
hinten einen Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm sollte passen und nicht mit der CPU kollidieren oder ?


----------

